# Sea Battalion Bracelet?



## STMR

Anyone seen a Ti bracelet for the Sea Battalion? It comes with the rubber strap that you basically have to cut to fit. I don`t mind it, but would prefer a bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike

Met a Mühle rep just before X-Mas. There is no such bracelet.


----------



## STMR

Good to know! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rationaltime

No titanium bracelet, so you might consider stainless.

Seebataillon on the brushed steel Marinus bracelet
photo from member Balsamic Chutney








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## lseele

Hi, So does this mean that the band width is 22 mm? OR does the larger ones use a 24 mm band? Thank You


----------



## StufflerMike

lseele said:


> Hi, So does this mean that the band width is 22 mm? OR does the larger ones use a 24 mm band? Thank You


Lug width Sea Bat. is 22mm


----------



## Horatio

rationaltime said:


> No titanium bracelet, so you might consider stainless.
> 
> Seebataillon on the brushed steel Marinus bracelet
> photo from member Balsamic Chutney
> View attachment 6667994
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Another great pairing of "shoes" for the Seebataillon. I find that so many straps/rubber/bracelet pair perfectly with it. Isn't the Marinus bracelet blasted? The finish contrasts a bit with the titanium finish (though still looks great) but it even contrasts with the Marinus it's designed for. Parts of the Marinus are, I believe, blasted but the case is brushed, no? And the bracelet looks blasted.

I like how the bracelet leaves some of that great case (Marinus or Seebataillon) exposed. As much as I love the rubber strap I usually have a leather strap on it partly because it doesn't hide as much of the case.


----------



## Horatio

I can confirm that the Marinus has a brushed case but blasted crown, bezel, and bracelet. All steel.


----------



## gt_mule

That's a very handsome pairing.


----------



## vintage76

I've always worned mine on isofrane



It was too scared about making scratches on the titanium buckle ... Sometimes put on nato and the combo was also great.


----------



## vintage76

At the begining i've purchased this rubber strap for my Seebataillon but unfortunately it doesn't match with the lugs :-x

The combo was so perfect in my mind ...


----------



## MediumRB

Not so sure about that one being a match for the Seebataillon, but my fashion sense is pretty sedate.
I see a couple cool options here: 22mm Diver Straps

The Bonetto in Grey Rubber with Black Stitching is pretty sweet. I also like Hirsch "Extreme" Blue Premium, although a bit expensive.


----------

